# Help a bit info about Margaret Marshall, please



## Ronim

I want to ask some (even a little, minor) publicly accessible information about Margaret Marshall (Scottish coloratura soprano). Absolutely is not present any bit information about Her in Internet... 
If possible, any photos, especially of last and early years, references, links. Or even, two words that this Deity lively also is healthy... Today, now. Last info - year 2009...
Anyone, smallest, minorist bit information about Her, please...
In Scotland there are a lot of known people with such name - it is necessary about Margaret Anne (Mrs Graeme Davidson) Marshall, OBE - The greatest and the best coloratura soprano in the world.
Please!
Please...

Dear Moderators, if such posts are prohibited, please let me know in PM - I'm never more to send it anywhere in the forum. If the link is forbidden - remove it, please. I put it just to show the photo, which already exists (text in Russian and there is no need and no interest to anybody). To me only to know She is and She has all right ... 
To say all who loved Her. 
In Russia. 
Thanks 
Sorry for the boring


----------



## GoneBaroque

welcome to the Forum Ronim. Here is a start for you.

http://http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Marshall-Margaret.htm


----------



## Ronim

Thank you very much, dear GoneBaroque!
I was there of course - in my link 3 photo...
It's interesting - what NOW... Last info only 2009...
I am a little anxious for Her
Somehow...

Thank You


----------



## Ronim

Oh, really nobody knows?
Scottish Star! Simply national pride of Scotland and all Great Britain...
And nobody, absolutely nobody knows anything about Her?!
So, I know about Her more than all the Scots and English together...
Not need photos - I know she's more beautiful than all the world.
Tell me only that She is alive...
There, in Her distant, transcendental, divine Scotland...

She's very modest, of course...
There was recorded about a hundred CDs with Her, but there is no one like 'Margaret Marshall - Bach arias' or 'Margaret Marshall - Handel' etc...
All the best and excellent qualities has collected in herself. Like Her voice strong and gentle at the same time ...


----------



## Ronim

I'm normal, healthy on a head and not the fanatic. My English is awful, and I cannot often tell I think

It possible, I'm not so normal, but for some reason when I listen to an oboe, a bassoon, a clarnet, a violin and any other instruments, it only instruments and for me not so essentially, am alive the musician or not (certainly, it is better that is alive, but not essentially nevertheless).
When I hear a voice, especially, alive (opened, how at Marshall) human voice (instead of academically-closed as nevertheless at the majority of good vocalists), for some reason it is by all means necessary for me that the actor was alive...

Just a fantastic soprano - Margaret Marshalll - unique - the only living now OPEN (with a frequency vibrato of formants and on harmonics) academic soprano ... Non-academic (authentic), are there - Monoyios (American) and Argenta (Canadian), but they are too slender... Marshall also is a strong, academic, open coloratura soprano ...
Great Haydn's Nelson-messe with Her and Sir Marriner has became Mass of Masses! Their Mass in B Minor by Bach - just a standard. There is nothing more beautiful than Her vocal Vivaldi ...

If, however, someone does not know and wants to listen to this great soprano, but can not buy CDs (very little you can buy today), can take from me (Minor, Hi-Copy) in the journal LJ, in lossless, free - just type in the search for Google 'Minor' (for the whole world Minor - it's me ) or 'Hi-Copy', and 'Margaret Mashall' if you want Her only. The first link is in my journal. Yes, it is in Russian, but there are references in English.

I'm not need anything - just to know She is alive...


----------



## Ronim

My God!
No one knows, not heard about Her? 
Tell me just one word! 
Just what Shi is!

Some music with Her...
Unfortunately, only music. There is no video with Her (except Cosi & St.Mattew)

*Her Vivaldi:*
With Vittirio Negri (76)




RV 593 Domine ad adiuvandum me 2.Gloria Patri





RV 609 Lauda Jerusalem
1-st soprano - Margaret Marshall. 
2-nd soprano - Ann Murray - Famous Irish mezzo-soprano. Very good closed. 
Almost nobody notices the difference ... But for me they are as different as heaven and earth ... 
(I'm not saying that the open is better)

*Her Mozart:*
Mozart - Mass in C Minor - Sir Neville Marriner (79)




5. Gloria - Domine





7. Gloria - Quoniam





12. Benedictus

No comment... No words...


----------



## Ronim

*Her Nelson:*
Haydn - Missa in angustiis 'Nelson-messe' - Sir Neville Marriner (85)




1. Kyrie
From Her 'Kyrie eleison' goosebumps . I know at dozens of performances - all without exception conductors, in the culmination must constrain orchestra and chorus, most literally to piano, which does not provide Haydn. Marshall also overlaps the tutti in forte, and timpani, and chorus, singing in full force...





2. Gloria in excelsis




4. Quonium tu solus santus
Gloria and Quoniam starting at exactly the same notes, and all sing them in the same way, and She changes Sonor (in Quoniam closes the spout, sings like everyone else, leaving only Her fantastic formant). Because there is sure to be changed - it is obvious, though not included...





6. Et incarnatus est
Her ability to vary the vibrato is amazing! In the 'Et incarnatus est' in the first word 'incarnatus' She thrice changes vibrato, and in the phrases '*Ex* Maria Virgine' & '*Et* homo factus est' vibrato selected differs by frequency almost in half. It's incomparably increases expressiveness of performance - not even close to compare with anyone in this regard.





9. Benedictus
Acute penetration (not comparable with anyone just) Her Benedictus, and absolutely wonderful in itself and unique not only for masses of Haydn, but also the Benedictus at all - an amazing combination of fragile melodic and a powerful & heavy rate.


----------



## Ronim

*One moment in Her Bach:*
Bach - St.Matthew Passion - Enoch zu Guttenberg (90)




Bar (1:44-1:50): after the last ' Mein Jesu, gute Nacht ' (unusually warm - most of all known me performances), during the final chorus (in which soloists together with all sing also; usually, they leave), Marshall makes step right though between Her and Van Nes and so respectful distance - felt (and carefully looked implicitly lateral vision) that closes from people sitting in the Hall of the leader (1st Violin)... And stood up well to the least possible blind anyone, albeit further from the microphone, because the significance of Her voice in the choir low...





Scottish Snow White
It's like pre-Raphaelite paintings from...


----------



## Ronim

I have made small *LJ with Margaret Marshall* in English (if my English may be so called  ), where you can freely download CD and DVD images (about 60) with Her in lossless (APE+CUE). Maybe someone is interesting...


----------



## Ronim

*!!!*

*Today is Margaret Marshall's Birthday!


Hear Her, Lord!

And give Her though a small part of She gave the world...

O clemens, o pia, o dulcis Margaret Marshall!

Hallowed Be Thy Name​*


----------



## Lunasong

Well, happy birthday to her! I see via search that you have similarly celebrated on many forums. 
My best luck to find info about her was via search terms "Margaret Marshall OBE" There's only one of those


----------



## Ronim

Lunasong said:


> Well, happy birthday to her! I see via search that you have similarly celebrated on many forums.
> My best luck to find info about her was via search terms "Margaret Marshall OBE" There's only one of those


Thank You! 
I need to know She is alive... So terrorized some forums, but no bit  All English and Scots knows about Her less than me 
If You like Her, by my link You can take some CD in lossless with Her. Free.


----------

